# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Coachings-/Counselingstraject tegen gereduceerd tarief aangeboden!

## Noreen

Beste lezer,

Ik ben een coach/counselor in opleiding en ben op zoek naar mensen die begeleid willen worden door een coach/counselor!

Na ruim 6 jaar mensen te hebben begeleid op het gebied van loopbaan, reintegratie, stress en burnout, ben ik, ter verdieping, de opleiding coaching/counseling begonnen om mensen te begeleiden die, op welk terrein dan ook, vastlopen in leven en/of werk. 

Voor wie:
Iedereen die op dit moment tegen iets aanloopt in leven/werk. De vraag kan dus heel breed zijn!

Methode:
In mijn begeleidingstrajecten stel ik uw zelfhelend vermogen voorop. Ik werk vanuit een integratieve benadering, waarbij ik, samen met u, bekijk wat u op dit moment in uwleven nodig heeft. Samen bekijken we welke methodieken het beste bij uw vraag/persoon passen. Voorbeelden zijn o.a. RET, transactionele analyse (rollen) en ontspanningstechnieken bij stress. 

Tarief:
Omdat ik coach/counselor in opleiding ben, kan ik een traject aanbieden tegen gereduceerd tarief (30 a 40 euro per uur).
Een orienterend gesprek is altijd gratis! Indien u besluit om verder te gaan, bekijken we samen hoe we de begeleiding in gaan zetten. 

Meer informatie:
Mijn praktijk is in Amsterdam. Op locatie is, in overleg, ook mogelijk. 
Wilt u meer informatie, heeft u vragen en/of wilt u een afspraak maken, neem dan gerust contact met mij op! 
Tel: 06-47430887 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Hartelijke groet,

Noreen Bot

----------

